# Java-Editor geht nicht



## InfoGr45 (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

UPDATE: Wasn Mist! Ich hab im Java-Editor von Hand anstatt c:\Programme... c:\Program Files... angegeben und schon lief der Mist! Na darauf soll mal jemand kommen, wenn den Ordner ansich gar nicht anwählen kann!

Jetzt läuft alles

habe mich hier angemeldet, da ich dieses Semester mit JAVA Programmierung angefangen habe und vorher ausschließlich in C tätig war.

Nun fängt es schon ganz simpel an, der JAVA-EDITOR will nicht laufen.

Folgendes habe ich getan:

JAVA JDK (Development Kit) in aktuellster Version installiert.
Java-Editor installiert.

Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt (set JAVA_HOME wird auch der richtige Ordner angezeigt den ich unter Path angegeben habe)Für set JAVA_HOME kriege ich nur den Pfad zum Hauptordner C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.7.0_01 ohne "bin" angezeigt. javac- help gibts laut Kommandozeile nicht.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende 

Der Java-Editor schmeisst nur Fehlermeldungen raus: File "\jre\lib\rt.jar" not found und Die Datei C:\......\AppData\Roaming\JavaEditor....\classes.txt kann nicht geöffnet werden, dass System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.


Ich habe natürlich versucht im Konfiguratiosfenster den JDK Ordner im Java-Editor anzuwählen, geht aber nicht! Der bleibt einfach leer und Rot (Pfad von C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.7.0_01 über \bin etc. alles ausprobiert, geht einfach nix!]

Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 Pro x64


----------



## dwdw110 (27. Okt 2011)

Hallo! Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Wie genau hast du das jetzt gelöst. Bitte um Hilfe komme nicht weiter


----------



## InfoGr45 (27. Okt 2011)

Was genau ist denn dein Problem?

Die Lösung habe ich doch oben im Update geschrieben.

Du musst im Java-Editor von Hand aus deinen Pfad zum JDK Ordner eingeben C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_001 (für den Fall, dass du die aktuellste JDK Version geladen hast) und ein paar Umgebungsvariablen setzen.

http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehru...umgebungsvariable-einstellen-windows-7-a.html


----------



## dwdw110 (27. Okt 2011)

Ja okay aber wo genau mach cih das im Editor?


----------



## InfoGr45 (27. Okt 2011)

Im Java-Editor oben auf Fenster-->Konfiguration dann unter dem Punkt Java--->Interpreter und da gibst du dein verzeichniss an.


----------



## dwdw110 (27. Okt 2011)

dwdw110 hat gesagt.:


> Ja okay aber wo genau mach cih das im Editor?



Oh ich habe gesehen ich hab das mit diesem Umgebungsvariablen falsch gemacht , hab da wohl ausversehen die ganze Zeile gelöscht und nciht ergänzt.. Wie mach ich das denn wieder Rückgängig?


----------



## InfoGr45 (27. Okt 2011)

Das ist ganz schlecht! Ich hab keine Ahnung was du bei dir schon alles installiert hast, aber das brauchst du erstmal

Ich hab Win7 Pro x64, müsste aber zumindest das hier definitiv brauchen

%SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;%SYSTEMROOT%\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;

Bei sowas muss man aufpassen! Da steht doch, dass du mit Semikolon hinter dem letzten Wert deine Umgebungsvariable hinzufügst


----------

